# Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope you like my version of "Hallelujah" by Leonard Cohen!
Thank you everyone!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Another beautiful one Elena.
I hadn't heard that song before
Cold set, warm song.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Itullian said:


> Another beautiful one Elena.
> I hadn't heard that song before
> Cold set, warm song.


Thank you very much! You might have heard it but did not recognize it. I did changed it a little. 
The song was also played in the movie "Shrek".


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

@Itullian You've probably heard the song before. It's one of the most frequently covered pop standards from the latter half of the 20th century.



> Many cover versions have been performed by many and various singers, both in recordings and in concert, with over 300 versions known.[2] The song has been used in film and television soundtracks, and televised talent contests. It is often called one of the greatest songs of all time.[3][4][5][6]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallelujah_(Leonard_Cohen_song)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

apricissimus said:


> ...It is often called one of the greatest songs of all time....


It came in at #61 in my personal top100 list, in the Jeff Buckley version. 

Elena, did you change the lyrics pronunciation on purpose? I notice you sing e.g. "do you" instead of "do ya" - the latter being on purpose to rhyme with hallelujah.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Jeff Buckley recording is sublime.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Buckley's cover is that rare beast - a cover bettering the original


----------

